
Hong Kong internet firms ‘will have to comply’ with police requests - throwaway1897
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/law-and-crime/article/3091618/national-security-law-hong-kong-internet-firms-will
======
PlasticTank
For anyone not sure of the difference between this and most countries where
companies have to comply with police requests, the big difference is that HK
police no longer requires a warrant. HK Police may now demand data from
companies such as Facebook without a warrant, it should be interesting to see
how these companies handle it.

~~~
jjgreen
So like a US National Security Letter then.

~~~
PlasticTank
A similar vein of thought but much much broader. It Allows for the collection
of content data by local law enforcement as opposed to the NSL "By law, NSLs
can request only non-content information, for example, transactional records
and phone numbers dialed, but never the content of telephone calls or
e-mails."[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_security_letter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_security_letter)

